# Can I feed wheat?



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

In my search for economical and healthy feed for my small herd of Mini-Lamanca goats, I have come across an opportunity to purchase a bunch of wheat. 

Can I feed wheat to my goats? A mill close to me will roll it for next to nothing?


Thanks


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep but as with anything go slow in adding it to their mix and before using it as a sole sorce for the grain you need to ck the nutrients


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Here ya go you can compare wheat to oats look on the right side and just click on the grain you want. 
http://www.ingredients101.com/bpshreds.htm


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

MY understanding there is a concern with wheat. Due to its gluten content it will ball in the gut causing problems. If I were to feed it I would not feed much at a time. Oats and barley are a better and safer choice.
Les


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Perhaps you could make it a part of your grain program - 1/3 or something like that. Only roled wheat as the wheat berries are too hard for the goats to chew (just like triticale) and they won't be able to assimilate the nutrients. (It will come out the other end intact).

Camille
P.S. Can you split your goats into 2 groups, and monitor how they do, milk and condition-wise, with one having the wheat and the other being the control group?


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reccomendations. I would not feed wheat exclusively and it would be rolled . Their feed would still primarily be alf-alfa pellets and a quality grass hay. 

Camille I would be able to split the goats into wheat and no wheat groups in order to ascertain how they do with the wheat.

Thanks for the great link Sondra!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Think you misunderstood you need to mix the wheat in with other grains like oats


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

We've fed wheat on an occasional basis as part of the daily feed when we've run out of oats or barely. I have not noticed anyone getting an upset stomach or anything. I've fed it whole, as we had it stocked for our chickens who can easily digest it. What about sprouting it? Sprouted wheat berries and wheat grass juice, (made from wheat that is soaked and allowed to grow into grass without dirt, and then run through a juicer) is one of the latest health food crazes. (If you can chug down a shot of wheat grass juice, you're doin somethin!) That would take care of the not being so digestable part I would think.


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Sondra-

Thanks I did understand, I would use wheat with other grains (ie: BOSS barley and oats) and I would not feed it, or the grain mix it is in as a sole or complete feed! 

This is such a great web resource! Thanks for all you do as administrators!!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Anita Martin said:


> We've fed wheat on an occasional basis as part of the daily feed when we've run out of oats or barely. I have not noticed anyone getting an upset stomach or anything. I've fed it whole, as we had it stocked for our chickens who can easily digest it. What about sprouting it? Sprouted wheat berries and wheat grass juice, (made from wheat that is soaked and allowed to grow into grass without dirt, and then run through a juicer) is one of the latest health food crazes. (If you can chug down a shot of wheat grass juice, you're doin somethin!) That would take care of the not being so digestable part I would think.


Would think it would be great!! I know Vicki as some do so for chickens , however I don't seem to hardly find time to feed let alone sprout the darn stuff for the goats


----------

